# Eating clean in New York... possible?



## Katia7 (Jan 28, 2005)

I finally moved to NY   Still  haven't found a job I want (Graphic Design), but I'm still looking. Very stressful!

As for the diet...it all went down the hill.. soooo much amazing food here!  The good thing is that somehow I still managed to lose wight  here  Maybe because we walk everywhere here.  I want to see what my body can do if I actually eat right and stick to the workuts!  I have no idea  how I can eat 5 meals here, because when  I leave the house I'm  not home till very  late (takes forever to get anywhere witout a car) so we usually end  up either eating  out or eating very late at night (which I HATE). And I keep undereating and then overeating  on the days when I'm home and tired.  NOT GOOD! 
This is also the 1st time I'm living on my own so it's all new to me.  
The hard things: I don't  have a car here so I have to shop for food almost every day and  bring things one at a time since I can't carry it all at once. And I don't  have my George Forman grill  here which I can't live without   My boyfried has it in his house so I don't know, maybe I can  make some chicken at his house sometime and just bring it home.
If anyone  has some suggestions  on how these things can be overcome please let me know.


OK.. as far as the plan... suggestions are always more then welcome!:
*Workout*
3 day split : Back/Bis, Chest/Shoulders/Tris, Legs
Cardio 6 days a week 30-50 min
*Diet* 
CLEAN 1200 cals a day. Once a week I'm allowing  myself to have 1 small free meal or dessert (not  both) and have my cals go up to 1400.

More good news... Some of my food allergies (or I think it's  more of food intolerances) are gone.  Now I can have rice, eggs, cow's dairy and any veggy    Although I'm still scared to eat cow's dairy and eggs  I REALLY should give it a try though.
Here's the new list of foods I have to avoid:
clams, 
cane sugar, 
coffee,  
lemons, 
cranberry, 
blueberry
cod, 
buckwheat
oyster, 
corn gluten, 
kidney beans 
pinto beans 
oats
pecans 
chocolate
coffee
mint
garlic
onions​
Here's my *shopping list*, please let me know what to take out or what to add.
chicken 
broccoli, red pepper, spinach, zuchini, romain, cucumber, tomatoes
apples
rye flakes (instead of oats)
brown rice
barley
whole wheat pasta
plain goat's yogurt
sourcrout
tamari (soy sauce)
fat free French dressing
stevia 
spices
chicken broth
pumpkin seeds (have salt on sheels, so I don't know if they're OK ) 
fish oil
water
herbal tea

Ok I think that's about it  Just have to remember not to look at the food when we go out (especially the desserts)


----------



## Pylon (Jan 28, 2005)

Good luck to ya.

 Those food alergies must blow, but I would think the walking and single meal shopping might work out well for you.  By not keeping stuff in the apartment, you can't really freak out and eat a lot of junk.  

 From the cardio and cal count, it looks like you are cutting.  Make sure you have enough cals in there.  As for the cooking, what do you have access to?  If you have an oven, try using the broiler over food on a grate and pan combo.  fat can run off that way.  If not, get a cast iron skillet and some non-stick spray, you should be OK.  Start lovin' whey powder, cause if you have trouble making 5 meals, it will save your butt.  (Or not save it, depending on how you want to look at it...)

 Good luck!


----------



## Katia7 (Jan 28, 2005)

Thanks Pylon 
Cast iron skillet it is! Thanks for the suggestion. Unfortunately protein powders never agreed with me (I tried all different kinds), so I'm sticking to all natural food.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 28, 2005)

Eating clean in nyc is totally possible, ask p-funk. 

 Not sure where in nyc you are, but there are a bunch of good places in the city: The Pump, Energy, Pita Grill, Lili's. Plus most diners/restaurants will have veggies and chicken breast and stuff like that, too...

 I'm still getting to know the city, but patrick and anyone else around there can probably be more helpful in terms of where you can go to have a good, clean meal.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 28, 2005)

yeah, the pump and energy kitchen are cool.  if you are in brooklyn Fuel is sweet too.  All the dinners serve chicken and salad with oil/vinegar.  Pita grill is a favorite of mine and lili's on the upper east side has great steamed chicken and brown rice.


----------



## Katia7 (Jan 28, 2005)

Thanks guys 
We decided to stay away from eating out as much as possible, but when we do it's salad for me for sure.. and no more desserts!


----------



## Cardinal (Jan 28, 2005)

A couple of suggestions on food.  Get a large expedition hikers pack or army type rucksack to hold all the food you need.  This is the sort of solution I would go for as a non-social type person.  Other idea.  Just make friends with someone that has transport and get them to take you once a week.  

I imagine food cost in NYC are horrendous, even at grocery stores.  In that case I would order most of my stuff online.  Stuff like bulk oatmeal, nuts etc.  whatever your diet will allow.  It will almost certainly prove much cheaper and you can keep an endless stock of food if you so desire.  I get stuff from bulkfoods and bobsredmill among other places.  sky is the limit and most are cheap.


----------



## Katia7 (Jan 28, 2005)

Yup, I was just thinking of getting a back pack to hold some food in when I go food shopping.  No one I know has a car here, well 1 girl does but I hardly ever see her.

Food here isn't THAT expensive. Right in the city, yes, but outside of it you can find pretty cheap stuff. Although I like to buy everything organic, so that defeats the point of  cheap supermarkets.  Whole Foods is my store!


----------



## P-funk (Jan 29, 2005)

do you live in the city?

When i lived in brooklyn food was cheap.

now i live in manhattan and food is ridiculous.


----------



## Katia7 (Jan 29, 2005)

No, I live in Queens, so food there it's really cheap.  However I like to get my food from Whole Foods or other organic stores sometimes, so it gets expensive at times.

You probably shouldn't have told me to you live in the city, cause now I'll be bugging you with whole bunch of questions lol


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 29, 2005)

I used to live in queens. 

P-Funk  are you a native New yorker?


----------



## Katia7 (Jan 29, 2005)

Where in Queens did you live?


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 29, 2005)

All over, I moved there in the 70's. Jackson Heights, Elmhurst, Richmond Hill, Jamiaca, Corona, Woodside and Flushing.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 29, 2005)

Katia we should get together! I am just down in Jersey!


----------



## Katia7 (Jan 29, 2005)

Hey girlie!  We definitely should! Let me know when you can.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 29, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> All over, I moved there in the 70's. Jackson Heights, Elmhurst, Richmond Hill, Jamaica, Corona, Woodside and Flushing.



These neighborhoods were better in the 1970's.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 29, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I used to live in queens.
> 
> P-Funk  are you a native New yorker?




nope, grew up in cleveland.  been here for almost 3.5 years.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 29, 2005)

I see, you guys enjoying the different foods from the world. We have the whole world in New York.
How are you guys enjoying NY?


----------



## Katia7 (Jan 29, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> These neighborhoods were better in the 1970's.


I heard the same thing about Brooklyn.



			
				P-funk said:
			
		

> nope, grew up in cleveland. been here for almost 3.5 years.


I have A LOT of friends there 



			
				min0 lee said:
			
		

> I see, you guys enjoying the different foods from the world. We have the whole world in New York.
> How are you guys enjoying NY?


I  NY!


----------



## P-funk (Jan 29, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I see, you guys enjoying the different foods from the world. We have the whole world in New York.
> How are you guys enjoying NY?




it has its good and bad's.


----------



## Katia7 (Jan 29, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> it has its good and bad's.


Totally agree, but compared to Michigan this is heaven.  Although to be honest I haven't really even had a chance to REALLY enjoy NY.  Any places I should go to 1st?


----------



## Katia7 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Workout*
Legs 3 sets of each (don't remember what weight I used though)
leg presses 
stationary lunges 
squats
hamstring curls
calfs
SLDL

30 min ellitical

I got this low carb BBQ sauce (made with Splenda), but now I'm not sure if thats OK to have.  Is it?


----------



## P-funk (Jan 29, 2005)

Katia7 said:
			
		

> Totally agree, but compared to Michigan this is heaven.  Although to be honest I haven't really even had a chance to REALLY enjoy NY.  Any places I should go to 1st?



I don't know I rarely leave my apt.  and when i do I rarely leave the upper east side.  the park is nice.  the art museums are also nice.  lots of good jazz in the village too.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 29, 2005)

The Village is always good. Just be careful around here.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 29, 2005)

St. Patricks Cathedral if your christian, Little Italy in Manhatten whats left of it and then right next to it is China town. Then you have Central Park but best you go during the daytime.
The United Nations Building. The Empire State building, the statue of liberty. 42 street. Broadway plays.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 29, 2005)

The Bronx Zoo.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 29, 2005)

the piers
lincoln center
museum of natural history


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 29, 2005)

Best of all Yankee Stadium.


----------



## Katia7 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Diet*
11:00
1/3c rye flakes (measured dry)
1/2c yogurt
vanilla extract
lecithin
4:00
3oz chicken (raw)
1/2c barley
broccoli
sourcrout
1T soy sauce
1 T Fruit-Eze
6:30
apple
11:00
Special K Vanilla Almomd cereal    .. that's what I mean.. I wasn't home till 11PM and by this time I was STARVING, and couldn't eat at home because the lady I'm renting with sleeps by this time so I ended up eating this junk.

Total: cals: 1142   P:46g   C:254g   F:14g   Fiber:32g


----------



## aggies1ut (Jan 29, 2005)

What exactly are you trying to accomplish ie. what are your goals and stats? You certainly aren't eating very much and your "meals" aren't really meals.


----------



## Katia7 (Jan 29, 2005)

Hi aggies! My goal is fat loss.  My stats: 5'0, about 112-115 lb.  Not sure on the body fat either, I'm a size 3, but would like to fit into a 1 comfortably.

By the way.. your abs are amazing!


----------



## aggies1ut (Jan 29, 2005)

Thanks for the compliment. Have you read the stickies at the top of the diet/nutrition forum? I know that you are allergic/have many food intolerances, but your diet is unbalanced and you lack efas. I think reading those stickies will help you a lot.


----------



## Katia7 (Jan 29, 2005)

Yup I read them   See.. I was "suppose to" have a salad with chicken and EFAs at that last meal, damn NY... I was out and couldn't get to food.  I really need to figure out how to stick to my plan.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jan 29, 2005)

Um well an apple isn't a meal....and rye flakes and yogurt? Where's the protein?


----------



## Katia7 (Jan 30, 2005)

yeah I need to add something to the apple, but no idea what.. need something I can carry around with me (no shakes).  Yogurt has protein and rye flakes have 5g... that meal comes to 11g of protein


----------



## Katia7 (Jan 30, 2005)

*Cardio* 50 min elliptical... my legs are sooooo sore from yesterday, barely made it through cardio.

*Diet*
10:30	
1/3c rye flakes (measured dry)
1/2c goats yogurt
vanilla extract
1 capsule lecithin

3:00	
3oz chicken (raw)
1/2c rice
broccoli, succhini, red pepper
sourcrout
2T soy sauce

4:30	
apple
BBQ sauce (sugar free)
3oz chicken (raw)
nuts (10)
2 rye cracker
1 piece of dried pineapple

6:30
3oz chicken (raw)
BBQ sauce (sugar free)
nuts (10)
1/4c barley
1 cookie thing  
1/2c goats yogurt 

Total: cals:1200  P:83g	C:154g	F:32g	Fiber:26g

I'm a little  bloated today... so that sugar free BBQ sauce might have to go.. can't think of anything else that would cause it.


----------



## Katia7 (Jan 31, 2005)

*Workout*
Back and Biseps
Pull downs: 
45x15(2) 
45x12

Seated Rows:
30x12 (2)
30x13

Seated Rows (differet grip):
35x12
35x10
35x8

DB Curls:
10x12
10x9
10x6

Hammer Curls:
10x9(2)
10x8

Cardio 50 min elliptical


----------



## Katia7 (Feb 1, 2005)

Jan 31, 2005
*Diet*
9:00
1/3c rye flakes (measured dry)
1/2c goats yogurt
vanilla extract
lecithin

3:00
3oz chicken (raw)
1/2c rice
broccoli
2T soy sauce
2c salad
2T French
apple

6:00
3oz chicken (raw)
1capsule fish oil
sourcrout

9:00
3oz chicken (raw)
pickle


----------



## Katia7 (Feb 1, 2005)

Not sure why this is, but I felt soooo nauseouse this morning (like I'm about to faint) and I feel very tired.  Leg days usually make me feel that way, but I worked legs on Suturday.  I called my Dr and she said to drink some tea with sugar.. SUGAR????   Could it be that I actually NEED some sugar in my diet?
I'm thinking of just eating everything in moderating and just counting calories, unless there's an obviouse reason why I felt this way this morning.


----------



## Katia7 (Feb 3, 2005)

2/2/05
*Workout*
Chest, shoulders, triceps
machine incline chest press
30x15 (2)
30x12

machine chest press
30x15 (3)

machine flies
20x15 (2)
25x8

machine shoulder press
10x12 (2)
10x10

machine lateral raises
20x12 (3)

cable tricep pulldowns
30x15 (2)
30x13

overhead triceps extensions
15x15
15x11
15x9

Cardio 40 min elliptical


----------



## Egoatdoor (Feb 5, 2005)

Katia7 said:
			
		

> Hi aggies! My goal is fat loss. My stats: 5'0, about 112-115 lb. Not sure on the body fat either, I'm a size 3, but would like to fit into a 1 comfortably.


1200 calories a day. 50, 75 grams of protein a day. Six days a week of cardio. Walking to and from in the city (MORE CARDIOVASCULAR ACTIVITY). I think this is a ticket to burning muscle much more so than fat. The body needs a minimum amount of fat to function ( especially in women) and if it is being starved like this, it will retain and even INCREASE its fat stores to protect itself and burn muscle for energy. You may lose weight on the scale, but it will be muscle and you will still be in a size 3 at 105 pounds.

I find it hard to believe that as an active person, you are "fat" at 115 pounds.

You could be 110 pounds with lean muscle and fit into a size 1 a year from now. But right now, I think your focus, your nutrition and your training program are all wrong.

I am being blunt and to the point. I am not intending this to be mean.


----------



## Katia7 (Feb 6, 2005)

I dont' always eat 1200 cals.. I have higher and lower days.  Basicly I decided not to worry so much about the diet and just to focus on workouts for now.  There are days where I just can't fit more then 1000 cals in (goes back to my digestive problems) and there are days where I eat up to 2000 cals.  Over all I think it evens out because some of my clothes are a little  big on me. 

I'm not "fat" at 115 lb, but I do have some body fat that needs to go and I would like to fit into my old clothes (size 1).

And don't worry about  being blunt  I love it when people are blunt and streight to the point .


----------



## Katia7 (Feb 6, 2005)

2/03/05
Cardio: 50 min elliptical

2/04/05
Cardio: 50 min elliptical

2/05/05
No workout, but spent all day at Ikea (walked A LOT).

2/06/05
Planned rest day... need to get A LOT of things done!


----------



## Katia7 (Feb 7, 2005)

02/07/05
*Workout: * None.. no time today what so ever.

*Diet:*
M1
1/3c vanilla almond cereal
3Tbs goat's yogurt
Had no food in the house what so ever.

M2
apple

M3
Subway wrap (turkey, veggies, tomatoe, honey dejon)

M4
Cream of broccoli soup +2 crackers   I asked for veggie soup, but the guy at Suways was a dumb ass, couldn't even get the soups right (I shoul've checked what he gave me... lesson learned), took him forever to figure out that a wrap is suppose to be wrapped up, not just whole bunch of turkey and veggies splattered on a tortila.
1/2 Pumpernickel linseed bread
1/2T almond butter
2T dried fruit spread


----------



## Egoatdoor (Feb 12, 2005)

Katia7 said:
			
		

> I dont' always eat 1200 cals.. I have higher and lower days. Basicly I decided not to worry so much about the diet and just to focus on workouts for now. There are days where I just can't fit more then 1000 cals in (goes back to my digestive problems) and there are days where I eat up to 2000 cals. Over all I think it evens out because some of my clothes are a little big on me.
> 
> I'm not "fat" at 115 lb, but I do have some body fat that needs to go and I would like to fit into my old clothes (size 1).
> 
> And don't worry about being blunt  I love it when people are blunt and streight to the point .


OK, but 6 days a week of cardio and 3 days of weights is again a ticket for burning muscle, especially when combined long term with a low calorie diet. I would like to see more focus placed on weights and the intensity of the weight training and less cardio.


----------

